# Other Makes : GEM E825 EL 2002 GEM truck ! ELECTRIC delivery VEHICLE ! FAST car !



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,895.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Nov-29-2009 21:26:39 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

